# Sudden change in behaviour



## Teddy Bear

Got a problem with Teddy,

He spent most of the day scratching, licking himself and throwing up.
I got home and found he's bleeding near his tail from biting himself (it's a small wound).

He's stopped scratching and seems to only want to sleep... He's usually really hyper and goes crazy when we come home from work. 

In the morning, he seemed depressed but I assumed that he was just sleepy and cold. He didn't want to walk so I brought him back home and gave him his breakfast like usual. He refused to eat it and went back to sleep. 
He barely ate or drank water all day.
(He refused to eat yesterday too and had a few bathroom accidents in the kitchen - near his food (very unusual for him))

I got home from work and he couldnt be bothered to get up to greet anyone. He's usually really hyper and always comes running and jumping when anyone comes to the door.

He wont do anything but sleep. 

Even if you put his favourite treats near his mouth, he tries to take it but it falls off his mouth and he just lies down and goes back to sleep.
When he wakes up, he spends a couple of minutes licking his nose... I don't see any injury on it but it seems a lot dryer than it usually is. Then goes back to sleep...
He doesn't get up even if I call him or if I use treats to get him to get up. 
I know something isn't ok.


Been trying the vet's emergency number (it's after hours) and after over an hour of trying to get hold of him, he asked me to check if his ear is hot. It's not hot and the vet decided (in those 20 seconds) that he doesn't want to come over to check on him. There's no vet clinic open at the moment...
The vet says to just cover him with blankets and bring him in during regular work hours.

Anyone know what it could be or what I can do to help my little baby until the vet clinics open tomorrow?

Would you worry if this happened to your dogs or am I overreacting?
Should I change his vet?


----------



## Ollie"s Mom

Get him to a vet, any vet, ASAP. There must be emergency vet clinics close by.


----------



## Teddy Bear

Everything is closed. 
Teddy's vet is unreachable and the vet on emergency duty from his clinic refused to come and hung up on me...

its almost midnight and I don't have any other vet contacts in my area.

The little guy is just sleeping. I've kept him close by and warm. I don't know what else to do.


----------



## Molly120213

Has he been peeing? I would at least try to keep him hydrated until morning. I would call that vet back and try to convince him to see him also.


----------



## Hsusa

is he drinking and peeing?


----------



## davetgabby

yes get him in asap.


----------



## Molly120213

Can you call a different vets phone number and see what emergency number they use for their patients? Also did you google search for 24 hour emergency vets in your area?


----------



## Teddy Bear

he peed a lot (in one go) yesterday but just a little today. 

He keeps waking up to lick his nose. Could it have anything to do with his nose?


----------



## Wags Mom

Goodness, the symptoms you described sound serious to me. Do you know how to check your dog's vital signs? His gums should be pink and slick. His temperature, taken with a digital thermometer should be somewhere between 101 and 102. You mentioned that he was cold? If Teddy is shivering and is licking a dry nose, I would suspect a fever. 

Do you suspect that he has eaten something he shouldn't have? You mentioned vomiting. If he has vomited and isn't eating/ drinking, I would be worried about dehydration, among other things. See if you can get him to drink something. He can go a little while without eating, but can go downhill fast if he becomes dehydrated.

I agree with everyone else, I think he needs to see a vet asap. Please let everyone know what you find out when you get him to a vet.


----------



## lfung5

You are not overreacting. My dog didn't eat one meal and I brought him to the vet immediately. This could be very serious. You don't have a 24 hour ER you can go to?
I do hope he is ok. If this is serious, I feel every minute is critical.

Keep us posted!!


----------



## krandall

This sounds potentially very serious to me also. Even if I had to drive a long distance to get to a university vet hospital, I'd do it if this were my dog.


----------



## Teddy Bear

Hi everyone.
Thanks for all your messages. 
From everyone's response, I no longer feel guilty for "bothering" the emergency vet with that 40 second hysterical call at night!

I took Teddy to a new vet today (highly recommended by all
My friends and relatives with pets - was worth the drive to a different area from where I live). 

Gave the new vet Teddy's vaccination certificates and he was absolutely furious with my regular vet!
Apparently, the little guy was not only vaccinated incorrectly (they gave him half the shots and in the wrong combinations), his vet never picked up other issues such as his milk teeth not falling off as it should and general negligence in the check ups we've been getting!! The new vet suspects a bacterial infection. 

Been asked to leave Teddy for a couple of hours for blood tests and other thorough checks. 

Our new vet was also surprised that the emergency vet refused to come out last night and said the puppy was fine before hanging up on me when I called him at night! He refused to answer my calls when I tried calling back!

Can't believe how good the new vet actually is!

Will be going back to see Teddy and find out about the test results in a couple of hours....

Long way to full recovery. My little guy has to be re vaccinated for all the missing vaccinations, dewormed correctly and may even have to be operated on to remove his milk teeth which have not fallen off despite his permanent teeth growing in (all these after he fully recovers from what ever it is that is affecting him right now).

Am so furious with the bad treatments we've been getting from the old vet. Considering making a formal complaint against that vet practice.

He deteriorated a lot last night. 
My poor baby woke up every 10 mins, licked his nose and went back to sleep. By morning, he couldn't even reach his nose and resulted to licking his lips before throwing up and peeing on himself. 

The new vet looked worried when I brought him in (he did a good job not showing it and saying he's ok- but I could tell he was worried too).
Been asked to go home for a few hours to calm down (and get the car cleaned from all the throw up from our journey to the vet's office) as they do their tests...

Praying that its not something serious....

Will keep you posted on his results when they come in.


----------



## whimsy

I would legally go after that old vet of yours and make sure he is put out of practice for good!! ( that's if I didn't go back and kill him first) Yes,please do keep us posted ,as we are all concerned for your baby. I feel so bad for what both of you are going through.


----------



## Molly120213

So sorry for all that you and poor Teddy are going through. I am glad he is with a new vet and getting the care he needs. Shame on your old vet! Prayers for a speedy recovery for Teddy.


----------



## Teddy Bear

Thanks for the concern and support. Much appreciated!

Just picked him up. He had a very high fever and a few infections all at the same time. 
Something caused by flees that the vet was most concerned about.
Didn't catch the name of the flea based infection.
The poor guy got a drip and a few injections. Need to take him for more injections over the next 2-3 weeks.

vet is very keen on getting his teeth corrected as soon as he is able to cope with the dental treatment.


----------



## krandall

Thank heavens you found a vet you can work with! The vet I take my pups to is quite a way away also. There are LOTS of vets between here and there, but I wouldn't trade her for anything!!!

Please talk to your vet about the possibility of titering, rather than giving your pup more vaccinations, to see if he has developed immunity to the various diseases. You can't do that for Rabies&#8230; there is a very specific series of shots required by law for Rabies. And be careful WHAT you vaccinate for. Havanese are a vaccine sensitive breed, and even your new vet may not be aware of that. They should only have core vaccines that are absolutely necessary. Most of us follow Dr. Jean Dodd's protocol for vaccine sensitive breeds:

__
https://66693331640%2Fdodds-dog-vaccination-protocol-2013-2014%23.VXBFi94z2zY


----------



## Wags Mom

Glad to hear that you found a good vet and that Teddy is doing ok.! Always trust your gut when you think your dog is sick . Obtaining a good vet is critical, but many healthcare problems in dogs can be prevented or caught early with diligent care from owners. There are some excellent online sources for information on what vaccines your dog should receive as a puppy, retained baby teeth, signs of infections, when to see a vet, etc. You know your dog better than anyone and will always be Teddy's best advocate .


----------



## Teddy Bear

Thanks Everyone.

Krandall, that's very good information. I had no idea about that and never realised Havanese are so sensitive. Explains why I was told to throw out all his pedigree and buy a higher protein British brand (skinners for sensitive dogs) that one of the local shop imports.

There's an outbreak out here for some disease (I think parvo or something like that) which teddy was not vaccinated for. This is what worried the vet as he said he had 10 pups come in with that last week and only 1 survived. Really sad for their human parents. 


He didn't want to consider any vaccinations at this point until Teddy's temperature and white blood cell count returns to normal (after he fully recovers). Says it will be too much stain on his little body to handle right now.

Couldn't capture most of the info he was giving me. Was sort of in tears and panick when I got there.

Unfortunately, the new vet has very short work hours, unmanageable number of patients - without advertising or sign posting his clinic! (he's that good a vet!!) and he does daily trips out of town to some farms (in the afternoons).

Sadly Teddy will not be able to register to have him as a regular vet. 
I guess going there in tears and an almost unconscious looking dog covered in throw up was too hard for him to turn us away. 

He's agreed to finish this treatment and wants to sort out his teeth when recovered (Teddy's been crying when he eats anything that he needs to chew but old vet said its because he is teething and I shouldn't worry).

I have to find another vet to register with. 
Him and one other vet came highly recommended so am getting in touch with her to see if she can be Teddy's regular vet. Both vet clinics are in the same area and only a 20 min drive away (or 1 hour drive during peak hours - ie until 8pm).

So far the little one managed to drink some water and is sleeping (without licking his nose).


----------



## 31818

I have been watching this thread and I am very concerned about mi amigo Teddy Bear. Continue to watch him closely and if he doesn't start showing some improvement today, take him back to the (good) Vet, PRONTO!

Be well, amigo Teddy 

su amigo, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Wags Mom

Ricky Ricardo said:


> I have been watching this thread and I am very concerned about mi amigo Teddy Bear. Continue to watch him closely and if he doesn't start showing some improvement today, take him back to the (good) Vet, PRONTO!
> 
> Be well, amigo Teddy
> 
> su amigo, Ricky Ricardo


Great advice!


----------



## Teddy Bear

Ricky Ricardo said:


> I have been watching this thread and I am very concerned about mi amigo Teddy Bear. Continue to watch him closely and if he doesn't start showing some improvement today, take him back to the (good) Vet, PRONTO!
> 
> Be well, amigo Teddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> su amigo, Ricky Ricardo


Thank you Ricky,
Teddy already seems so much better. Managed to eat a little and drink a bowl of water. 
He could even walk from the sitting room to my room (where he sleeps) all by himself! - although by walking slowly rather then his usual run. Small steps but in the right direction!

Can't wait to have him back to his hyper happy self.


----------



## Molly120213

Good to hear he is doing a little better!


----------



## krandall

Please continue to keep us posted!!!


----------



## Heather's

Sure hope your Teddy Bear is feeling better today. I was so concerned about him. I would continue to watch him very closely. It is just terrible the emergency vet would see him. I also had a extremely bad experience with my first Havanese. It sounds like you have found a vet who cares and will take good care of your little guy. I drive 1/2 hr to our vet because I know that is where my two will get exceptional care.


----------



## sandypaws

So sorry to hear about Teddy. I cannot believe that an emergency vet would not see him. Isn't that what the emergency vet is all about...emergencies? Unbelievable! Thank goodness that you found someone to care for him and he does appear to be getting better. Our thoughts are with you and Teddy. Feel better little guy.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom

That vet is disgusting, he should be reported. I am so glad you got to someone competent and got the care Teddy needed. I am so happy to hear he is starting to get a little better. That was scary. Keep us posted on your little man.


----------



## lfung5

I am so glad he is ok!! Just read up about vaccines. Don't put 100% faith into the new vet. Dr Jean Dobbs protocol is a great one to follow. Titers are the way to go once your pup has his one year booster.


----------



## Freckles

I hope Teddy feels better soon!


----------



## Hsusa

I feel so bad for little Teddy. Keep us informed.


----------



## Heather's

How's the Teddy Bear doing today?


----------



## Teddy Bear

Hi everyone!

My little baby is doing incredibly well!
Got home from work to find a happy semi active little Havanese wagging his tail (or more realistically- his entire bottom!! ) Almost like normal!

A couple more injections (2 more weeks left) and he should be back to his happy self.

So looking into new vet's and as you can all probably tell, am absolutely clueless in knowing how to pick a good vet! I guess a friendly smile and cuddles for Teddy doesn't make one a good vet!

The current good vet is almost impossible to get hold of so not realistic to stay with him. The other recommended one is beyond expensive, too far away and even harder to contact!! I guess good reputation and lots of experience makes it hard to not want to register with them.

I got 2 more recommendations from neighbours with pets (cat and parrot parents) so plan to check them out. They're not as recognised but
- one is close to where I work and - 
- The other seems to attract clients who want house visits - not too far from work and very flexible on timing.
Planning to visit both in the next 2 weeks to make a decision.

Any tips on what to look for in a good vet? 

Thanks again for all your support through this very scary time. You have no idea how much your support and advise has helped both Teddy and I!!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom

Yeah for Teddy. So glad this has turned out well.


----------



## krandall

Teddy Bear said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My little baby is doing incredibly well!
> Got home from work to find a happy semi active little Havanese wagging his tail (or more realistically- his entire bottom!! ) Almost like normal!
> 
> A couple more injections (2 more weeks left) and he should be back to his happy self.
> 
> So looking into new vet's and as you can all probably tell, am absolutely clueless in knowing how to pick a good vet! I guess a friendly smile and cuddles for Teddy doesn't make one a good vet!
> 
> The current good vet is almost impossible to get hold of so not realistic to stay with him. The other recommended one is beyond expensive, too far away and even harder to contact!! I guess good reputation and lots of experience makes it hard to not want to register with them.
> 
> I got 2 more recommendations from neighbours with pets (cat and parrot parents) so plan to check them out. They're not as recognised but
> - one is close to where I work and -
> - The other seems to attract clients who want house visits - not too far from work and very flexible on timing.
> Planning to visit both in the next 2 weeks to make a decision.
> 
> Any tips on what to look for in a good vet?
> 
> Thanks again for all your support through this very scary time. You have no idea how much your support and advise has helped both Teddy and I!!


I think the most important thing is that they be willing to work with you to learn about the specific needs of your breed, and support your decisions on his health care, without trying to bully you into things you are uncomfortable with.


----------



## 31818

Teddy Bear said:


> My little baby is doing incredibly well!
> Got home from work to find a happy semi active little Havanese wagging his tail (or more realistically- his entire bottom!! ) Almost like normal!


Gooooooooooo Teddy, go! Yep, we havanese can take a lickin' but we keep on tickin'. This is really good news. :whoo:

I suggest that you encourage mi amigo to take it easy for the next week or so. He was VERY sick and he is still not over it. Don't encourage him to be overly active. Let him recuperate at his own pace as he rebuilds his strength and energy. We don't want any relapses! :nono:

Keep up the good work.

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Teddy Bear

Thanks everyone.

sadly Teddy's health went downhill last night. 
Still don't undertstand what happened. He looked so much better.

Woke up to sounds of him throwing up. He was throwing up yellow liquid (looked like pee) then started throwing up bile and shortly afterwards, blood.

it took over 2 hours to get hold of the vet. (He operates a single person practice so doesn't offer a 24 hr services) but cared enough to open up his clinic as soon as we spoke (hours before his official clinic opening hours).

Teddy's been admitted at the Vet's clinic for observation and further tests. He's been there all day and looks like he may be kept for the weekend.
Just waiting on a call from the vet with information on his status.


----------



## Molly120213

So so sorry to hear this. We are praying for Teddy.


----------



## krandall

Oh, I'm so sorry he as had a turn for the worst. We will all keep him in our thoughts!


----------



## Heather's

I am so sorry to hear Teddy is in the hospital. Teddy will be in my thoughts.


----------



## sandypaws

All of our thoughts and prayers are with you and Teddy.


----------



## Wags Mom

Hoping the best for you and Teddy .


----------



## Ollie"s Mom

Thinking of you and Teddy.


----------



## lfung5

I am so sad for you. I hope you get to the bottom of this. Please let us know whats going on. Prayers to your little guy and hoping he gets better soon!


----------



## davetgabby

hugs.


----------



## lfung5

How is Teddy? I am very concerned about him.


----------



## Heather's

Teddy has been in my thoughts all morning...


----------



## Teddy Bear

He's still with the vet.
Not been able to see him but the vet is still keeping him under observation so he can figure out why he is still throwing up.
It's probably best I wasn't able to see him. He's won't have been able to settle down if he saw me and didn't get to come home. 

Hopefully will be able to bring him home soon. Will be calling the vet again in the morning for an update.
I Miss teddy so much!


----------



## HavGracie

Teddy has been on my mind often today, too. Hope all goes well with him.


----------



## lfung5

Please let us know how he is tomorrow. He is in my thought


----------



## Hsusa

Prayers for Teddy.


----------



## DaisyMommy

Poor Teddy!  I hope he feels better. I'm so sorry you're both going through this but I'm glad you've found a good vet who genuinely cares. Will keep him in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Heather's

Hoping Teddy Bear is feeling better and home soon!


----------



## Teddy Bear

Just spoke to the vet and things are really not looking good. teddy seems to have deteriorated even further.

The Vet is trying to do what he can for him but he just refuses to eat so has been put on a drip since Saturday. 
He's been kind enough to make him roast chicken to see if he will eat it as he won't eat any dog food (it's his favourite food). Let's hope it works and he stops throwing up.

Think it may have to do with him not being vaccinated correctly so he's got no defence to anything that dogs his age should have and is missing most of his vaccines.

Just so mad at the previous vet. I know he wasn't the one who vaccinated him but after me asking many times, he kept saying he's vaccinated for everything and needs no more vaccinations for the year! Pure incompetence! Unless he was just covering up for the breeders shortcuts with the vaccinations. 

Looks like Teddy will be with the vet all week.
Poor little teddy has never been left alone for more than a day but is now in isolation until they figure out what's wrong. 
They won't even let him play with the other dogs as they don't want to take chances that Teddy may have something infectious and affect the other dogs there.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom

I am so sorry. I was really hoping he was on the mend. Poor little man. Hopefully they can figure out what it is. Sending you big hugs.


----------



## lfung5

I am so sorry to hear this. You mean they can't figure out what he has yet? 
Boy, I am really hoping he pulls out of this. He is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Wags Mom

I am so sorry to hear of Teddy's struggle to get better. Do they suspect Parvovirus?


----------



## Molly120213

Healing prayers for Teddy.


----------



## 31818

We're pulling for you amigo Teddy. Please get better.

su amigo por siempre, Ricky


----------



## whimsy

I'm just heart-sick for you .


----------



## Heather's

Thoughts and prayers that Teddy will be feeling better soon.


----------



## Teddy Bear

Wags Mom said:


> I am so sorry to hear of Teddy's struggle to get better. Do they suspect Parvovirus?


The vet said that he has classic parvo symptoms for your puppies but based on his age, he should have developed immunity (naturally) to this. He was furious that in his vaccinations, he never got vaccinated for parvo which apparently, is a mandatory and bare minimum vaccine.
He wants to do scans and other checks for his liver and organs too. 
I told him to do what he thinks is necessary.

I trust the vet (he's good friends with one of my relatives - a relative that I would trust with my life) and he vouches for the ethics and competence of the vet. I've not seen anything from the vet that challenges this so I know he is doing his best to get Teddy home quickly and not unnecessary tests just to make more money (it's shocking how many vet's just care about the money).

Let's hope he figures it out soon. Am sure teddy is so lonely and scared.


----------



## Wags Mom

I feel so sorry for you and Teddy. It sounds like you found a good vet who is doing all he can to help Teddy. It must be so hard not being able to see him. I am sure Teddy knows he is loved and that everyone is pulling for him.


----------



## sandypaws

Prayers for Teddy. I feel so bad and hope that the vet can figure this out soon so Teddy can be on the road to recovery. Hugs to you both and hang in there. It must be so heartbreaking.


----------



## prettysmartchic

Thinking of you and Teddy and putting you in my prayers. You're a good owner caring so much. Don't forget to get a recommended emergency service provider from the new vet if you ever need dog 911 again.


----------



## emichel

Just caught up with this thread last night. I'm so worried about Teddy Bear, but am holding out hope for the best. Poor little guy.


----------



## 31818

Could we please have an update on mi amigo Teddy?

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## lfung5

I hope he is on the road to recovery.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom

Been checking the site all day for news. Just letting you know we are thinking of you. Sending you hugs.


----------



## HavGracie

I've been checking the forum all day also, looking for updates on Teddy. Hoping they have figured out what is wrong with him, and that they are able to treat him. :grouphug:


----------



## krandall

We've all got our fingers and toes crossed for little Teddy!


----------



## Naturelover

I feel awful for them. Hoping the little guy will bounce back soon!


----------



## Heather's

I also have been thinking of Teddy today. Sure hope the little one is feeling better...


----------



## whimsy

thinking of Teddy...hope no news is good news


----------



## Teddy Bear

Hi Everyone,
I've still not been able to go see Teddy at the Vet's clinic.

I've been in contact with the vet over phone almost daily and just spoke to him a short while ago and wanted to share an update on his progress.

When the vet admitted Teddy on Saturday, he was throwing up blood and bile. By monday, he was still throwing up and had started getting really bad diarrhea which is why the vet was concerned about Parvovirus (and Teddy's missing vaccination to this).
The poor little one has been on drips since Saturday. Blood tests done on Saturday indicated some sort of infection developing based on his white blood cell size/reactions/appearance.

Good news though, as of yesterday morning, there was no throw up or diarrhea so the vet took off his drips today and gave him his first solid meal since Saturday. Too soon to know - but, if he eats his food and there is no throw up and/or diarrhea to follow from his meal, he gets to come home either tomorrow or saturday.

Still a long way from recovery but i take coming home as very big progress. Praying that he does get to come home soon and gets back to his happy healthy self.


----------



## Molly120213

This is great news considering all Teddy has been through. We will pray for his continuing improvement and full recovery. Molly sends hugs and kisses to Teddy!!


----------



## rebel926

I have been checking several times a day to look for an update on Teddy. It's 7:25 am here & you just made my whole day! I am so happy Teddy has improved a little. Thanks for keeping us posted. I will be keeping good thoughts for you & Teddy


----------



## Wags Mom

So glad to hear Teddy is hanging in there! Hope he will soon be home cuddling with you!


----------



## sandypaws

Good news. Hope you get to have him home soon and he will be on the mend and back to his old self. It's been such a long haul for both of you. Hugs.


----------



## emichel

Thank you so much for the update. I will admit that when we didn't hear anything for a while I had feared the worst, and am ecstatic to know that Teddy is still hanging in there. What a trooper! I very much hope that things continue to improve and that he can come home to his loving family very soon.


----------



## Heather's

Hoping that Teddy Bear will be home soon!


----------



## HavGracie

So happy to hear the good news -- you've made my day too! Hoping Teddy will continue to improve and will soon be back home with you.:hug:


----------



## krandall

Oh, I'm SO happy to hear he's doing better!!! The vet will probably tell you this also, but one of the quickest ways to cause a relapse with a stomach bug in dogs is by putting them back on their regular diet too soon. The vet will probably send him home on an easy to digest home-cooked diet. My vet recommends half and half cooked lean ground beef (or chicken) and mashed sweet potato. They are easy to mash if you microwave them until soft.

Some vets still recommend the meat with white rice, but the sweet potato has more nutritional value than rice, while still being easy on the stomach. You can safely keep a dog on that mix for AT LEAST a couple of weeks, so don't be too quick to transition him back.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom

Well I'm sitting here a little teary reading that Teddy is still fighting and doing a little better. I was getting scared when we hadn't heard anything, so these are tears of relief that your little man is showing some improvement. There is no doubt everyone here feels the same way I do and if love and positive thoughts being sent across the miles have any impact Teddy should be getting stronger everyday. Thank you for letting us know, we can all take a little breather today. Please keep posting, you are always in our thoughts.


----------



## 31818

Good news amigo Teddi! :whoo: Looking forward to continued updates from you.

As far as diet, just follow the Vet recommendations, whatever they may be.

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## krandall

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Good news amigo Teddi! :whoo: Looking forward to continued updates from you.
> 
> As far as diet, just follow the Vet recommendations, whatever they may be.
> 
> besos, Ricky Ricardo


That is absolutely true, Ricky. However we have had a number of people who have just had their vet tell them "a bland diet" or "introduce the regular diet slowly", and without more specific information, the owner has not known what a "bland diet" consists of, or has reintroduced regular food too fast, leading right back to digestive problems.

Because Teddy's mom has already run into some problems with veterinary care, at least partially because she didn't have the base knowledge to help her ask the right questions of the vet, I wanted to give her a starting point for a conversation.


----------



## whimsy

so happy...hoping improvement continues!!


----------



## 31818

krandall said:


> However we have had a number of people who have just had their vet tell them "a bland diet" or "introduce the regular diet slowly", and without more specific information, the owner has not known what a "bland diet" consists of, or has reintroduced regular food too fast, leading right back to digestive problems.


Si, every case of tummi upset is different for each dog. There is no one recommended diet for recuperation, it depends on each case.

I was VERY sick uke: earlier this week (see "Loca Vida" thread). The emergency room vet wanted mi off the Darwin's Raw Diet immediately! Momi ask vet if she should make mi boiled chicken and rice. The vet said no, introducing something new in my diet at this time could lead to further tummi upset. He wants mi to eat plain kibble (we have Taste of the Wild in our casa) for the next week to be sure all the bugs are out of mi tummi.

This advice for mi condition should NOT be construed as a blanket recommendation for every doggie. Just follow your vet's advice and if it is not clear, you peoples need to ask specific questions so you understand completely.

I am feeling all better now! eace:

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Teddy Bear

Hi everyone,

Got several questions.....

Teddy came home this morning.

He's lost so much weight. I could feel every bone in his body when I pat him. Including his skull! 

He still has diarrhoea despite but has stopped vomiting so that's a good sign. Anyone know any natural ingredients that can help him with the dirrhoea?

Looks like I'm all alone in finding a cure to get him back to health! 

I got called by the vet this morning to pick him up before lunch can time because he started barking and the vet didn't want him there any longer as his barking was annoying him, his neighbours and he was worried that the other dogs would start barking too!

He's came home really depressed. Doesn't want anything to do with anyone. Not even me!
I'm just going to let him sleep. Not like he wants to do anything else!
Hopefully he should start to get better soon. He has no energy and couldn't even walk up half the flight of stairs. 

He has started scooting too (which he never did before). I don't know if this is normal after a serious illness?

Anyone with recommendations on food for sick fussy eaters? He won't eat anything I give him and he has to eat something!

He also seems to have forgotten all his house training but I'll have to retrain him again when he gets better
Again, is this normal after only being away for a week or 2?

He smells of diarrhoea (and now my house does too despite me moping several times).
I'm afraid of washing him incase his health gets worse... Any recommendation on how to get rid of the smell (both in the house and on Teddy)? Or would it be ok to wash him?


----------



## Molly120213

When Molly has an upset tummy I put her on a bland diet. I give her boiled ground beef or chicken. I mix it with either rice or sweet potato. Probiotics also seem to help. I am not sure what foods you have avilable in Africa. I have also used baby food as a bland diet if I didn't have the other foods. I keep some chicken and sweet potato varieties around in case I need them. Sorry the vet left you on your own to deal with this. It is normal for dogs to regress after a prolonged stay at the vets or a kennel. Good luck.


----------



## Molly120213

If he smells that bad I would wash him. It might make him feel better to be clean. Just make sure he doesn't get chilled.


----------



## Molly120213

Also forgot to mention that plain canned pumpkin is excellent for diarrhea. His bottom may be sore from all the diarrhea so that may be why he is scooting. A warm bath may help with that too.


----------



## Wags Mom

I can't believe the vet didn't provide you with specific steps to aid in Teddy's recovery. Is he at least drinking water? Did the vet say he just needed rest to recover further? I agree with the others who have suggested boiled chicken or beef mixed with either white rice or sweet potato. Most dogs tolerate it well and just as importantly, it will often prompt them to eat, when they have lost their appetite. I really hope Teddy starts feeling better now that he is home!


----------



## Teddy Bear

Thanks for the advise Molly,

I don't know where to find decent Canned pumpkin without added salt and sugar. 
There's a lot of fresh butternut available here. I think it's similar to pumpkin so I will get some tomorrow and give him boiled/mashed butternut.

my mom is visiting from out of town and she gave him some natural yoghurt with a sprinkle of a mild herb (it's not toxic to dogs and commonly eaten with yoghurt to treat mild diarrhoea). 
He managed to eat a little (and seemed to like it). I've Left him a bowl of yoghurt and a couple of his favourite snacks incase he gets hungry.


----------



## Heather's

I am sure Teddy is happy to be home with his family. I am surprised the vet let Teddy go home with diarrhea. You are going to have to monitor his fluid intake so he doesn't get dehydrated. I also agree with everyone starting with a little shredded boiled chicken and rice. If you cannot find pure pumpkin a little mashed sweet potato is good too. Cottage cheese helps firm up the stool also. I think I remember you mentioning Teddy was on antibiotics. It might be a good idea to get a stool specium checked for C.Diff. Sometimes that can happen after antibiotics causing diarrhea. He would need another medication to clear that up. I would try to keep him in a ex-pen until the diarrhea subsides. My two like yogurt too. Hope the little guy makes a speedy recovery


----------



## lfung5

OMG. I can't believe the vet sent him home when he is still feeling bad. UGH

Be careful with pumpkin. I had a foster who got worse on it. Stick to boiled chicken and white rice until his stools firm up. Then you can start introducing his food a little bit at a time. 

They can also give you medication to help with the runs....

If they left him in the cage for long periods of time, he may have had accidents. Just start from square one and he will soon get it again. 

Please take him back to the vet if he takes a turn for the worse. I sure hope he gets better soon.


----------



## 31818

lfung5 said:


> OMG. I can't believe the vet sent him home when he is still feeling bad. UGH
> 
> Be careful with pumpkin. I had a foster who got worse on it. Stick to boiled chicken and white rice until his stools firm up. Then you can start introducing his food a little bit at a time.
> 
> They can also give you medication to help with the runs....
> 
> If they left him in the cage for long periods of time, he may have had accidents. Just start from square one and he will soon get it again.
> 
> Please take him back to the vet if he takes a turn for the worse. I sure hope he gets better soon.


I have to agree with everything in your post tia Linda. BE CAREFUL ABOUT INTRODUCING NEW FOOD INTO THE DIET OF A SICK PUPPY! Your vet should give you specific instructions on amigo Teddi's diet for recovery. If Teddi is still having diarrhea, HE NEEDS TO GO BACK TO THE VET FOR DIAGNOSIS AND TREATMENT! If your vet is no longer interested in Teddi's recovery, TAKE HIM TO ANOTHER VET!!!!!!!

We can't afford to lose one Havanese amigo! Please get better amigo Teddi.

besos y abrazos, su amigo Ricky


----------



## Molly120213

There have been times when Molly had diarrhea and a bland diet has calmed things down. There was also a time when it did not improve things, and I put her back on her normal diet of kibble that she was used to. I agree that introducing new foods, even bland ones, may not always be the best way to go. Sometimes they may also need a longer course of antibiotics to clear things up. Please check back with the vet if Teddy is not improving and still has diarrhea.


----------



## Teddy Bear

Thanks everyone,

Teddy hates dog food and will not eat it! The vets all recommend home cooking so I had been giving teddy home cooked food (with as much kibble as he would agree to eat - usually filled in his toys so he thinks it's a treat!).
Much of what he eats (and loves) is boiled rice and chicken!

We gave him some this morning and he started eating! Looks like the vet never fed the little one whilst he was there. They left him on the drip as he wouldn't eat the dog food they were trying to give him.

I'm taking him to another vet (who also grooms dogs) as he has soiled himself. Will ask him to check him for me as he washes him.
The last time he had dirrhoea, I was told to give him plain rice only. It worked after a few days so let's hope it works again.


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Sending healing wishes to Teddy. Hope he continues on the road to recovery and I would definitely take him to a different Vet!!


----------



## JoePat

God what an ordeal, I pray Teddy gets back to his ole self fast. I am also so thankful for my Vet who is nothing like those there. As for food, I do not trust the pet food industry and cook all the foods for my pets. If I can't eat it they can't either. I had issues with pet foods either making mine sick or them not eating at all. As for your first Vet, someone should whip his %^$. Start the hunt for some good vets, talk to friends, talk to rescue shelters, talk to who will listen. There has got to be a good vet there somewhere. I truly wish your little love the best and you as well.


----------



## prettysmartchic

Praying for you and Teddy. Please let us know how he is doing and be sure to take care of yourself too. I know you are taking food introduction easy as other have said. 

I'm sure he's happy to be home but malaise can make pups somewhat unpleasant because they feel so unlike themselves. It will get better, friend and we are sending prayers your way.


----------



## Heather's

Thinking of you and Teddy Bear…Hoping everything is going well you and the little guy.


----------



## davetgabby

in case she doesn't get back to us, right away, Teddy is doing better. Time differential in Kenya


----------



## Heather's

So glad to hear Teddy is better. I just kept thinking of him...


----------



## Zoe093014

I haven't been on for a while and so I just noticed the thread. I feel so bad and hope Teddy feels back to his old self soon!!! I have used just a little boiled chicken at times for stomach issues with success.


----------



## Teddy Bear

Teddy is doing so much better.

He still has dirrhoea and is has not yet got all his energy back but he's getting better every day!

I've kept him on a bland diet of boiled lamb (or chicken) and rice for the week. I'll let him have other food if he's better by next week.
Fortunately, he seems to be getting his appetite back.

We went for a walk this morning and he even managed to jog for a minute. 

I made an informal complaint about the emergency vet (I complained to Teddy's usual vet). Turns out, the emergency vet is the main vet at the clinic (and Teddy's regular vet's boss)! He over heard my complaint about him and wasn't very impressed!
At least he knows I was not happy with him not caring about Teddy's health and am looking into alternative vets.

I'd like to thank all of you for all your prayers and support. 
I'll keep updating you on Teddy's progress as he improves.


----------



## Molly120213

So happy for you and Teddy. This is great to hear!


----------



## Wags Mom

So happy to hear Teddy is on the road to a full recovery!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom

That is good news. Here's hoping you are over the hump and it is all good from here on. Please do keep posting, we will want to know.


----------



## sandypaws

Great news for Teddy and you. Hope each day gets better. :whoo:


----------



## Heather's

Great news the Teddy Bear is feeling better!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## whimsy

great news!!:biggrin1:


----------



## DaisyMommy

Yay! So glad to hear that Teddy is feeling better. :biggrin1:


----------



## lfung5

Thats great news! So happy he is feeling better


----------



## Teddy Bear

Hi everyone,

Have some great news!! Just got back from a checkup with the vet this morning and Teddy got the all clear.. 
He's fully recovered now and got updated on all his vaccinations (the one given by the breeder were not actually valid - and were not given by a real vet either (they were given by an assistant at a pharmacist and were not even the correct vaccination combinations for a dog - according to the vet!!!)... 

Getting him neutered and having his baby teeth taken off in the next 2 weeks (at the same time).

He seems ready to move on in life! Work up at 5 am and caught him jumping on the wall where my full length mirror is so he can stare at himself! Lol!


----------



## Molly120213

So glad Teddy is all better!! Now the two of you can move on and enjoy yourselves without the stress of all these medical issues. Happy and healthy times ahead!


----------



## Zoe093014

That's great news!!!


----------



## whimsy

:biggrin1:


----------



## jabojenny

Great news even though it means being woken up at 5! I'll take that any day.


----------



## davetgabby

great to hear. :whoo:


----------



## Teddy Bear

jabojenny said:


> Great news even though it means being woken up at 5! I'll take that any day.


He didn't wake me up. I woke up to get some water and caught him staring at himself in the mirror!!! Lol.

He was just as surprised that I woke up on my own at 5am as I was to catch him staring at mirror. am usually up at 6 - that involves a few snoozes and him tapping at my pillow and whining until I get up).
He always waits anxiously for me to wake up so he can go out for his walk and chase the neighbours chickens that roam free in the estate!


----------



## Heather's

Happy to hear he is all better!!! Hope to see some pictures of your little one! :biggrin1:


----------



## Teddy Bear

Hi heather,
Sorry its taken so long to reply!

Here are some pictures that I took of Teddy playing in our flat's rooftop balcony this weekend!


----------



## sandypaws

So happy the scary times are over for both of you. He looks happy and very cute too. Enjoy.


----------



## krandall

He sure is a cutie! So happy he's healthy again!!!


----------



## Zoe093014

He looks so happy! He definitely looks like he feels good again at last! 
I am so happy for both of you!


----------



## Molly120213

So glad those bad days are behind him. He looks so cute and happy!


----------



## HavGracie

Happy to hear he is doing well! What s little honey bunch he is!


----------



## Heather's

Awww...Teddy is just adorable!!! He has such a happy little face. So glad that rough spot is behind you. Fun times ahead!!!!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom

Teddy looks like he is smiling. He must feel so much better. Great news.


----------



## davetgabby

great stuff


----------



## Teddy Bear

Ollie"s Mom said:


> Teddy looks like he is smiling. He must feel so much better. Great news.


I do think he smiles sometimes.

He had a fabulous day playing tug and chase (the mop) with me followed by visiting a relative and their 3 puppies (who were all younger, bigger and naughtier than him). lol!


----------

